# De-Skunk



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Benelli found her first skunk, what's the best concoction to use? On another note, I've never heard of a lab actually killing it after getting sprayed 3 or 4 times. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Tomato juice has worked wonders for me. It has even taken the stink off my boots


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

This recipe is supposed to be “THE LA” recipe for de-skunking a pet. The man that derived it is supposed to be a chemist and his name is Paul Krebaum. Here is his recipe.

1 quart of 3 percent hydrogen peroxide

1/4 cup baking soda

1-2 teaspons liquid dish-washing soap.

Mix it up and scrub it into the animals fur. Being careful not to get it in the animals eyes, nose or mouth. Rinse the animal with lots of warm water. Dry the pet and of course give it a treat for being such a well behaved critter.

You should have used all the mixture on the animal, if you did not, don’t try and save any of it. Just pour it down the drain.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Bears Butt said:


> This recipe is supposed to be "THE LA" recipe for de-skunking a pet. The man that derived it is supposed to be a chemist and his name is Paul Krebaum. Here is his recipe.
> 
> 1 quart of 3 percent hydrogen peroxide
> 
> ...


I wonder if the peroxide would change the animal's fur color? Likely not given the concentration level, but that would be pretty funny


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't think it would change the color of the hair, but even if it did, I'd take a change in color over the odor any day.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Taxidermy stores like trufit and McKenzie sell skunk deodorizers too. I dont know if they are pet safe but they work like magic.


----------



## Chuck (Mar 28, 2012)

Bears Butt said:


> This recipe is supposed to be "THE LA" recipe for de-skunking a pet. The man that derived it is supposed to be a chemist and his name is Paul Krebaum. Here is his recipe.
> 
> 1 quart of 3 percent hydrogen peroxide
> 
> ...


x2 works like a champ


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I used tomato paste and dishsoap. I had a pink lab out in the marsh for a couple of days, but it seemed to take most of the stink away.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Is that another dog with the same problem in the background??? HAHAHAHA!


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> This recipe is supposed to be "THE LA" recipe for de-skunking a pet. The man that derived it is supposed to be a chemist and his name is Paul Krebaum. Here is his recipe.
> 
> 1 quart of 3 percent hydrogen peroxide
> 
> ...


Thanks, this is what I was looking for. Used it and it worked like a champ.

That picture of your dog is hilarious Rob!


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

I've got a little terrier that hates skunks and is too pig headed to leave them alone so I have a lot of experience. I've found the hydrogen peroxide and dish soap is both superior and less messy. My only additional comment is I use Dawn detergent. I'm sure others work but I think there are some grease cutting enzymes in Dawn and they also seem to cut the mercaptins in the skunk spray.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Got my 1yr chocolate sprayed years ago, by the time we got back home it was late and the only choice was tomato. I had the pup chained to the mailbox, my truck headlights shinning on it, 30ish degrees. My neighbors across the street thought I had lost my mind, bathing a dog at night, good memory!! Seemed like it took a couple of months for him to not have some odor when he was wet. He never did want to hunt skunks after that though, funny stuff


----------

